# Hello everyone from Toronto



## ianhoar (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been sailing for almost a year and figured it was time to sign up to these forums. I recently returned from a sailing trip in the Caribbean from Guadeloupe to Dominica and back. It was awesome, I am more hooked than ever to sailing now. Probably looking to buy a boat in the next year or two.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ian - welcome to SN dude. How about a write up on the trip?


----------



## ianhoar (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi smackdaddy,

I have a detailed write up with pictures and Google map of the route taken, but I'm not allowed to post links on the forum yet. I have added a signature, so it should be there or in my profile.  It's the most recent entry.

I plan on putting together a youtube video soon too, I took a lot of video snippets while down there. 

Ian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ian - cool, I'll have a look.

IItechnology - dude, you're selling purses on a sailing site? You're killin' me here.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not from Toronto but thanks for saying hi  


LOL, just kidding, welcome, I was recently in Toronto for the first time to visit Humber College. Great town!

Great forum here, have fun


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Ian

Welcome to Sailnet.... Just back ourselves from a similar trip; looks like you swiped some of my pictures!


----------



## ianhoar (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Faster, where were you? I can't wait for sailing season to start here in Toronto.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ianhoar said:


> Thanks Faster, where were you? I can't wait for sailing season to start here in Toronto.


Antigua, Barbuda, and Guadaloupe/lesSaintes

Report here:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...2541-unusual-couple-weeks-caribbean-pics.html

and here

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/62517-sorry-sight-pic-heavy.html

... and maybe you should move out west... 6 days in the log book already; three overnights.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Ian;

I can't wait for sailing season either, will be bringing my boat back from Annapolis to Frenchman's Bay Marina in Pickering in May.

Robert


----------



## Canuckster (Feb 15, 2010)

Krozet,
FANTASTIC pictures !! I can only dream what you felt ! Perhaps this summer I might bump into you as I sail out of Port Stanley and planning to head to Toronto area this summer or where ever the wind takes me ! LOL
Scott


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Canuckster said:


> Krozet,
> FANTASTIC pictures !! I can only dream what you felt ! Perhaps this summer I might bump into you as I sail out of Port Stanley and planning to head to Toronto area this summer or where ever the wind takes me ! LOL
> Scott


I lived in London for 3 years, spent A LOT of time in Port Stanley. Loved the beach parties! You live in a beautiful little piece of Canada!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## EdelbutnotIdle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Ian, loved your write up about your trip. Very well done. I will have to post my first week long trip during my Learn to Sail course up in Georgian Bay. I also just bought my first sailboat, an Edel 540 which I plan on sailing in the Georgian Bay Regatta(5 days of Racing/Cruising) from Lions Head up to Tobermory and back down to Thornbury area this summer during the last week of July.

I was wondering if you, being local to Toronto, would know of any good used sailboat parts stores? I can find most stuff on Ebay or other sites but am still looking for odds and ends. Plus you can learn sooo much just looking and asking someone who's been around sailing.

Nice to see some locals on here from Toronto area since I live in Acton, and yes "It's worth the Drive!" :laugher


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome from the left coast!


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Good to see more from Southern Ontario. There are quite a few here.

If you ever get bored of turning left on Lake Ontario ( motor out of marina, sail for a while, turn left sail for a while, turn left sail for a while turn left sail for a while, motor back into marina  ) head up to Georgian Bay.

If you really enjoyed the Caribbean, you'll enjoy Georgian Bay cruising and anchoring out. Downside is the travel, upside is some of the best cruising grounds in this area and for the North Channel, the world.

Check out the Lake Huron forum  for some good discusions on this area.

Also our trip to Killarney and the North Channel.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

scottbr said:


> Good to see more from Southern Ontario. There are quite a few here.
> 
> If you ever get bored of turning left on Lake Ontario ( motor out of marina, sail for a while, turn left sail for a while, turn left sail for a while turn left sail for a while, motor back into marina  ) head up to Georgian Bay.
> 
> ...


The down side of sailing there is of course the mozzies are the size of gulls...


----------



## tsdenney (May 28, 2009)

WOW - Scottbr.... Awesome pictures. We have our 32' in Port Credit (did that turning left thing on Lake Ontario - had fun visiting all the lovely marina's.) and are in the midst of planning to sail her to Georgian Bay this summer. Your pictures have gotten us all excited about our final destination!


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

krozet said:


> The down side of sailing there is of course the mozzies are the size of gulls...


You're absolutely right !!!! They're HUGE..... Please tell as many people that you can, not to come up here ........


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

tsdenney said:


> WOW - Scottbr.... Awesome pictures. We have our 32' in Port Credit (did that turning left thing on Lake Ontario - had fun visiting all the lovely marina's.) and are in the midst of planning to sail her to Georgian Bay this summer. Your pictures have gotten us all excited about our final destination!


Glad you liked them. We bought our boat out of Port Credit & Mason's is my favorite toy store. 

If you need reccomendations on marinas to call home let me know, you would not be the first I've converted to the north.


----------



## ianhoar (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, sorry I missed all these posts, I thought the forum would notify me of replies. It was for awhile. 

Anyway, Scottbr, it's interesting that you mention Georgian Bay. Last summer I went to Tobermory for a vacation. We went out to flowerpot island on the boat and did a lot of Hiking. I had wanted to take up sailing for years, but Tobermory was the catalyst. I've been told Georgian bay is harder to sail than the Caribbean though and really hard to anchor. How do you anchor? I mean the dropoff is insane in some areas.

I'll check out your Killarney photos, I'm hoping to go camping there in a few months.


----------

